# Underground Reptiles info.



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone here ever had dealings with *Underground Reptiles *(DEERFIELD BEACH, FL)? Appreciate any info y'all can share, pro or con.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 20, 2010)

Terry,
Ryan B. is a decent guy to talk with. They do alot of business and always seemed hurried. I had an order mix up on some turtles. I called to speak with the owner, left a message and never got a call back. They finally made it right but I had to pester them. I am sure they get it right 99%of the time but I have no desire to buy there again.
-my $.02


----------



## Kristina (Oct 20, 2010)

When deciding who to buy from, I use the BOI (Board of Inquiry) on FaunaClassifieds.com quite a bit. It is a useful tool.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1253797


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback...seems he may have some issues w/ returning calls, judging from a few messages he has @ FaunaClassifieds.com!

Still trying to figure how to access FaunaClassified's BOI...seem to have a feedback system like Ebay, but getting the feedback on an individual is a challenge!


----------



## allegraf (Oct 20, 2010)

I know they recently moved their entire store, that may explain the lack of response. They have nice animals and have always provided good service. Take it for what it is worth, I am local so I don't have to deal with them online too much but in person they seem like good people. 

Allegra


----------



## Kristina (Oct 20, 2010)

You just click on the user name, and select view public profile. At the top of the page near their user name it will show the trader rating. Click the actual number itself, and this page comes up -

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/traderratings.php?u=70907

They only have one trader rating, honestly the threads on the BOI are more useful than trader rating anyway.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 20, 2010)

You can also do a search and bring up all the post there are 44 listed for underground all the way back to 2002


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 21, 2010)

kyryah said:


> You just click on the user name, and select view public profile. At the top of the page near their user name it will show the trader rating. Click the actual number itself, and this page comes up -
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/traderratings.php?u=70907
> 
> They only have one trader rating, honestly the threads on the BOI are more useful than trader rating anyway.





Len said:


> You can also do a search and bring up all the post there are 44 listed for underground all the way back to 2002



Yeah, I checked that...and, after spending a couple of hours trying to get through one of the least user-friendly sites I've ever run across, I kept getting this message: _*Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : UndergroundReptiles
*_. 

So I sent a message to Rich Z ([email protected]), asking how to get the info I'm interested in...he thoughtfully sent back a message about how he's too busy to help answer such simple questions. 

Nice to see that good manners still exist.


----------



## chairman (Oct 21, 2010)

This ought to be a fauna search for the company. 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1254703

If that doesn't work, just click the BOI link, click on "search this forum", then enter "underground" into the query box. It looks like there are about 20-25 relevant threads about them, both good and bad. I have never personally dealt with the company, though, so I can't offer any better feedback.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 21, 2010)

chairman said:


> This ought to be a fauna search for the company.
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1254703
> 
> If that doesn't work, just click the BOI link, click on "search this forum", then enter "underground" into the query box. It looks like there are about 20-25 relevant threads about them, both good and bad. I have never personally dealt with the company, though, so I can't offer any better feedback.



Would go check that out, but Rich Z ([email protected]) just sent me this: _*You have been banned for the following reason:
Antagonistic emails

Date the ban will be lifted: No posts*_

Apparently, replying to his email a short while ago was "antagonistic"... 

I do appreciate the help offered, chairman.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Would go check that out, but Rich Z ([email protected]) just sent me this: _*You have been banned for the following reason:
> Antagonistic emails
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: No posts*_
> ...



Shame on you, you bad, bad man!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 21, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Would go check that out, but Rich Z ([email protected]) just sent me this: _*You have been banned for the following reason:
> ...



It's a gift...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't visit faunaclassifieds often simply because it is to hard to navigate. very user unfriendly


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 21, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I don't visit faunaclassifieds often simply because it is to hard to navigate. very user unfriendly



Don't tell Rich Z that...he'll call you a moron and then ban you...trust me on this!


----------



## chairman (Oct 22, 2010)

The BOI is still a good tool to use to check out potential sellers (and buyers). Sorry you got banned. Place the following search terms into a search engine like google or bing: "underground reptiles site:faunaclassifieds.com" This should pull up all of the relevant BOI posts for you, although some miscellaneous stuff will also be present. You can use a similar search to search this site, too "searchterms site:tortoiseforum.org".


----------



## gary27 (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought 1.2 Hermann's from them. No problems. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 22, 2010)

chairman said:


> The BOI is still a good tool to use to check out potential sellers (and buyers). Sorry you got banned. Place the following search terms into a search engine like google or bing: "underground reptiles site:faunaclassifieds.com" This should pull up all of the relevant BOI posts for you, although some miscellaneous stuff will also be present. You can use a similar search to search this site, too "searchterms site:tortoiseforum.org".



Thanks. chairman, but my being banned precludes me from accessing Fauna Classifieds, even via a search engine like Google, it seems...

OTOH, today a certain other reptile/herp mega-sales site sent me a nice message asking me to try their site (not sure how they heard about this incident unless one of my herping friends mentioned it to them) and that if I had any trouble, to please free to ask for help. that that was what they were there for...their site, I'm pleased to state, is extremely easy to navigate!

I know where I'll be looking henceforth. 


gary27 said:


> I bought 1.2 Hermann's from them. No problems. I would buy from them again.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind, as that's precisely what I'm interested in - some more female E. Hermann's...seems that much of the "-"s about Underground Reptiles is that he's either not as organized as some might wish or that he might just be somewhat under-staffed, but a lot of folks (of the ones whose feedback I read prior to getting banned, anyway) stressed that he pretty much is a stand-up guy, which is good to know!


----------

